# GRCS Drop test video



## Ekka (Dec 8, 2007)

Check this out, the GRCS takes a beating, the Hobbs was tested too. I had this video sent over from USA on a DVD to get it out there on the net.

Video is 11.06mins long, 55mb WMV and was edited by Berenek, very good quality, editing and viewing. 

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/grcsvshobbswmv.wmv[/QUOTE]


----------



## jomoco (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow!

Talk about purposeful equipment abuse!

I was hoping for some real work footage and the climber taking a few bull rides like I've taken catching big wood with my Hobbs.

Still the video showing a Hobbs like mine taking that kind of dynamic overloading with a 2 inch bull line and a 3K shock load without catastrophic failure of the Hobbs is a very good indication that it's a pretty dang rugged piece of rigging equipment.

Are there any good videos of these devices being used in a serious manner to catch big wood in a real work situation?

Thanks again Ekka.

jomoco


----------



## moray (Dec 25, 2007)

Spectacular! They must have had some monster block up in the tree to catch those loads.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 26, 2007)

*awesome videos....*

Thank you for the videos... amazing to see just how tough equipment is and it's interesting to see in a real life demonstration where and how failures happen. A great demonstration of how dynamic versus static loading are two very different animals..... very impressive


----------

